# Shimano Tribal Ultra



## Maaartins (10. Dezember 2009)

Servus Freunde!

Hat einer von euch eventuell schon diese neuen verdammt lecker aussehenden Ruten in den Händen gehalten oder sie mal live gesehen oder so????


----------



## allrounder11 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

hallo,wie soll man den bei der Fragestellung konkret helfen?

Die rute, ist in einer Preisklasse, in der die wenigsten einkaufen.

Für den Preis kann sich keine marke, und vor allem nicht shimano einen flopp ins haus setzen.


----------



## colognecarp (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Die wäre mir dann auch etwas zu Teuer,da würde ich ernsthaft Stress mit der Hausordnung bekommen #t#t#t


----------



## Maaartins (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Ja aber es hätte ja sein können, daß Jemand diese Rute schon in den Händen hatte und sagen kann ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist oder ob die Ruten nicht so gut sind wie es vielleicht versprochen wird...


----------



## colognecarp (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Wenn man knapp 1000€ für zwei Ruten ausgibt müssen die aus Prinziep schon gut sein


----------



## tarpoon (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

die teuren ruten aus dem shimanoprogram sind der absolute hammer. mir gefallen die tribal xt-b echt gut.


----------



## Maaartins (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

joa das seh ich ja genauso... aber direkt diese rute hast du auch noch nicht in händen gehalten oder?


----------



## tarpoon (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

die ultra nicht. eventuell ergibt sich ja auf einer der messen eine gelegenheit...


----------



## Taskin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

also ich hatte sie in den händen. klasse ding, kann aber auch nicht mehr dazu sagen. einmal kurz in der hand gehalten und paar mal damit rum schwingen??? damit is es für mich nicht getan!
am besten kannst du eine rute beurteilen, wenn du sie sammt rolle unter belastung spürst, und damit mal ordentlich rauspfefferst also mal auswirfst. da das aber im laden beim aussuchen einer rute nicht funktioniert trotzdem mal nen zweiten mann zur hilfe nehmen, und mal die rutenspitze festhalten lassen und ordentlich anziehen.
einfach um die aktion zu sehen und wie sie sich unter volllast verhält.
besser währe wie gesagt rolle drann schnur durchfädeln und dann  den 2 mann an der schnur ziehen lassen. was aber denk ich mal nicht jeder ladenbesitzer erfreuen würde, wenn er nicht davon ausgeht, das du wirklich an der teueren rute interessiert bist.
so hat sie sich natürlich toll angefühlt, was willste auch von shimano anders erwarten, vorallem in der preisklasse.
trotzdem finde ich hat jeder was ruten angeht seinen eigenen geschmack, und der sollte sich nicht nur nach einem möglichst hohen preis und alleine dem aussehen richten.

wenn se dir gefällt, dir zusagt und du die kohle hast dann kauf sie falsch machst du da sicher nicht viel.


----------



## Maaartins (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Dankeschön!!!

Und?? Noch jemand??


----------



## Bassey (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Was willst du damit aussagen? Willst du nur hören, wie toll auch andere diese Rute finden oder willst du ernsthafte Meinungen hören um zu wissen ob du sie dir zulegst?

Ich hatte mir die Rute mal angeschaut, weil sie optisch wirklich eine Augenweide ist, aber besser als mit nem 80€ Stecken werde ich damit auch keine Karpfen fangen, von daher erübrigt sich damit die Diskussionsgrundlage für mich ;-)


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die Rute mal angeschaut, weil sie optisch wirklich eine Augenweide ist, aber besser als mit nem 80€ Stecken werde ich damit auch keine Karpfen fangen, von *daher erübrigt sich damit die Diskussionsgrundlage für mich* ;-)


Mir stellt sich bei so Aussagen unwirkürlich die Frage, warum sich jemand dann an der Diskussion beteiligt, wenn er ohnehin nie die Absicht hätte, sich Tackle im Highend-Preislevel zu kaufen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bassey (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Dart schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich bei so Aussagen unwirkürlich die Frage, warum sich jemand dann an der Diskussion beteiligt, wenn er ohnehin nie die Absicht hätte, sich Tackle im Highend-Preislevel zu kaufen.|kopfkrat



Ich habe damit ausgesagt, dass sie wirklich eine schöne Rute ist, aber mir persönlich zu teuer... :vik:


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich habe damit ausgesagt, dass sie wirklich eine schöne Rute ist,* aber mir persönlich zu teuer...* :vik:


Schon klar, was deine Worte uns sagen sollen, aber das ist vermutlich die uninteressanteste Info schlechthin.
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Dart schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich bei so Aussagen unwirkürlich die Frage, warum sich jemand dann an der Diskussion beteiligt, wenn er ohnehin nie die Absicht hätte, sich Tackle im Highend-Preislevel zu kaufen.|kopfkrat


 
Highend-Tackel "von der Stange" meinst Du wohl ? 

Aber ich frage mich, was an der so anders oder besonderes sein soll für knapp 400 Euros ? Das dort Shimano draufsteht wohl eher nicht. 
Dieser dreieckige kaltgeschmiedete "Titanium - Rollenhalter", da kann man auch nur seine Rolle mit festschrauben. 
Die Ringe ? Na ja, sollen auch nur die Schnur führen, das können andere auch. 
Sicher aber der optische Gesamteindruck, frei nach dem Motto : Gebt einer Rute ein avantgardistisches Aussehen, schon fällt alles auf die Knie und schreit, dass muß das beste sein. 
Letztlich kann aber auch eine 80 Euro - Rute nur Fische fangen wie dieses Modell. Meine gesplissten Engländer im übriegen auch.


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Knispel schrieb:


> *Highend-Tackel "von der Stange" meinst Du wohl ? *
> 
> Aber ich frage mich, was an der so anders oder besonderes sein soll für knapp 400 Euros ? Das dort Shimano draufsteht wohl eher nicht.
> Dieser dreieckige kaltgeschmiedete "Titanium - Rollenhalter", da kann man auch nur seine Rolle mit festschrauben.
> ...


Nööö, ich habe etwas vom Highend-Preislevel geschrieben.
Wenn jemand zu den Produkten eine Frage hat, ist es doch mehr als unsinnig zu schreiben, das einem das Produkt zu teuer ist..und man Fische auch mit deutlich günstigeren Tackle fangen kann.

Das geht doch sowas an der Frage vom TE vorbei......

Wartet doch einfach ab, ob jemand fachliche Infos zu dem Produkt geben kann.
LG Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Also Reiner mal ganz ehrlich, eine fachliche Aussage von "einmal in die Hand nehmen und mit dem Ding hin und her wedeln", sagt doch nun überhaupt nichts über Stärken und Schwächen einer Rute aus und für den Hersteller ist das Produkt sowieso das beste im Universum ....


----------



## Hias88 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

@ Maaartins
Also ich hatte das Teil auch in der Hand weil es mich sehr interessiert hat ob sie besser ist meine Tribal Extreme, aber ich muss sagen mir liegt des ding net so, die is in 3lbs weicher als die Tribal extreme in 3lbs. Mein händler hat auch zu mir gesagt das die Ultra nicht so hochwertig ist wie die Extreme. Wenn ich mir nochmal so eine Rute kaufen würde, dann definitiv die Extreme!!


----------



## Maaartins (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Leuteleute...

wer sich hier aufregen will, daß es auch teure Angelsachen gibt, der möge sich doch bitte ne günstige Allroundroute aus´m Supermarkt (siehe Aldi o.ä.) holen, sich daran erfreuen aber seinen Gnatz oder seinen Neid oder was auch immer nicht in dieser Form in diesen Thread hier entledigen. Mir geht es ausschliesslich um konstruktive Kritik, Empfehlungen, Tips oder ähnliches. Auch ich gebe Anregungen oder Erfahrungen über Geräte an Kollegen weiter, die sich irgendwelches Gerät holen möchten. Siehe Threads zu Pod´s, Rollen, 2 Mann Bivies oder ähnliches. Das ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Forums und ich danke echt allen die einem hier einen Tip geben, stehe selber Jedem gern zur Hilfe und Rat und Tat zur Verfügung und das ist ja auch eines der wenigen Halme an die man sich in dieser elend langen Winterzeit klemmen kann... Aber nochmals... Solchen Mist von Bassey oder Knispel sowas gehört in einen solchen Thread nicht rein. Und das die Rute am allerwenigsten entscheidet ob n Fisch beisst oder nicht das brauch man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr in einen Anfängerthread rein stellen...

Selbst Eindrücke von Leuten die eine Rute nur einmal in der Hand halten sind vielleicht hilfreich... Denn meistens entscheidet ja der erste Eindruck.
Allen Anderen wünsch ich ein baldiges Ende des elend langen Winters und Petri heil. Schönen Dank für eure vernünftigen, von mir aus auch gern lustigen Antworten...


----------



## Maaartins (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Servus Hias!

Tribal Extreme find ich ne wunderschöne Rute. Aber leider gibt es die ja nicht mehr als Playing Action. Hattest du in beiden Fällen die gleiche aktion (sprich semi oder vollparabolik) in den Händen um zu vergleichen? Fischst du selber als sem oder als vollPB???

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bassey (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Maaartins schrieb:


> Aber nochmals... Solchen Mist von Bassey oder Knispel sowas gehört in einen solchen Thread nicht rein. Und das die Rute am allerwenigsten entscheidet ob n Fisch beisst oder nicht das brauch man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr in einen Anfängerthread rein stellen...



Du bist am Anfang deines Freds auf keine nähere Fragestellung eingegangen einfach nur "wie findet ihr"...
Ob du damit eine Kaufberatung oder einfach nur Erfahrungsaustausch wolltest enzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Das habe ich geschrieben, dazu kam dann noch, dass sie Spitze aussieht, weil ich sie (wonach du ja fragtest) mal in den Griffeln hatte, sie mir aber ne Hausnummer zu teuer ist...

Glaube mir, hier werden noch wesentlich unqualifiziertere Beiträge als der meine von den Tasten gehauen...

Dann geh ich jetzt wieder in den Lidl und kaufe mir da meine Angelruten, weil ich mir ja nur das Maul zereisse aus Neid und Frust weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann und deswegen hier nur stänkere... Leisten kann ich mir das mit meinem Gehalt durchaus, nur muss es nicht sein...

Ich gönne es jedem, der es sich leisten kann wenn er sich solche Gerätschaften leistet, warum auch nicht, solang die Haushaltskasse und somit Familie (wenn vorhanden) nicht leiden muss wegen des Hobbies ist doch alles okay... Neidisch bin ich da nicht...


----------



## Hias88 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Also ich hab die 13300LDL, was die genau für eine aktion hat weiß ich netmal und welche Ultra ich in der Hand hatte kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, ich weiß nur das des eine 12ft 3lbs war. 
Ich hab die Tribal Extreme damals in die Hand genommen und gesagt genau des is das Gerät das ich haben will. Leider war ich etwas zu voreilig und hab mir die 13ft gekauft kurz darauf bin ich in einen anderen Verein gewechselt und da hab ich riesen Probleme mit den 13ft ruten zu werfen weil mir immer irgendwelche Bäume im weg sind.


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

@ Bassey,

reg Dich nicht auf. Ich habe ja auch keine Ahnung und schreibe nur Mist. Das ist die typische, von "normalen" Anglern so gehasste überheblichkeit mancher karpfenangler. Ich könnte dem Kind ja mal diverse Hardys, B&W oder eine modern Aufgebaute Mark IV aus Kohle in die Hand geben, mal sehen ob er sie auch nach einigem Wedeln auch Mist findet, wenn Etikett verklebt und kein Shimano drauf steht.
Sorry @ Maaartins, aber Du schreibst Mist ....


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Knispel schrieb:


> @ Bassey,
> 
> reg Dich nicht auf. Ich habe ja auch keine Ahnung und schreibe nur Mist. Das ist die typische, von "normalen" Anglern so gehasste überheblichkeit mancher karpfenangler. Ich könnte dem Kind ja mal diverse Hardys, B&W oder eine Avon Mark IV in die Hand geben, mal sehen ob er sie auch nach einigem Wedeln auch Mist findet, wenn Etikett verklebt und kein Shimano drauf steht.
> Sorry @ Maaartins, aber Du schreibst Mist ....


Geht`s denn noch?:g#d
Das Thema lautet *Shimano Tribal Ultra.*
Scheint in Mode zu kommen, Fragen nicht beantworten zu können, um sich nen feuchten Keks aus den Fingern zu saugen.*:q*
Das erinnert an das Raubfischforum bei Fragen zu ner Stella, und irgendwelche Dussel die meinen etwas zu ner Red Arc schreiben zu müssen.:q:q:q
Reiner


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Dart schrieb:


> Geht`s denn noch?:g#d
> Das Thema lautet *Shimano Tribal Ultra.*
> Scheint in Mode zu kommen, Fragen nicht beantworten zu können, um sich nen feuchten Keks aus den Fingern zu saugen.*:q*
> Das erinnert an das Raubfischforum bei Fragen zu ner Stella, und irgendwelche Dussel die meinen etwas zu ner Red Arc schreiben zu müssen.:q:q:q
> Reiner


 
Gut, werden wir fachlich : 
ich behaupte einfach, nur durch anschauen, " in die Hand nehmen und etwas rumwedeln " , kann man nicht die Stärken und Schwächen dieser oder jeder anderen Rute feststellen. Genauso verhält es sich in Meinen Augen auch mit Rollen, durch einfaches "Trockenkurbeln" beim Händler kann ich nicht die Qualität der selben feststellen.

Denn was fragte der TE :

1. Frage : Hat einer von euch eventuell schon diese neuen verdammt lecker aussehenden Ruten in den Händen gehalten oder sie mal live gesehen *oder so*????

2. Frage : Ja aber es hätte ja sein können, daß Jemand diese Rute schon in den Händen hatte und sagen kann ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist oder ob die Ruten nicht so gut sind wie es vielleicht versprochen wird...

und denn eine allesumwerfende Feststellung :
Selbst Eindrücke von Leuten die eine Rute nur einmal in der Hand halten sind vielleicht hilfreich... Denn meistens entscheidet ja der erste Eindruck.

Dann soll @Maaartin doch diesen Knüppel mal selber in die Hand nehmen. Wenn ich sagen würde , die ist Mist kommen gleich etliche und sagen : wie kannst Du nur....


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Knispel schrieb:


> ich behaupte einfach, nur durch " in die Hand nehmen und etwas rumwedeln " , man nicht die Stärken und Schwächen dieser oder jeder anderen Rute feststellen kann.


Röööchtöööööch:vik:...und nu |kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*



Dart schrieb:


> Röööchtöööööch:vik:...und nu |kopfkrat


 
Hat die liebe Seele Ruh´ , es wurde gesagt was zusagen ist und wenn man das nicht glaubt ist es auch so, denn sollen die Spezialisten man ruhig weiter wedeln  #6:m


----------



## Maaartins (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

@Hias

LDL steht für long distance... Womit du die Rute als Semiparabolik verwendest. Diese Ruten sind entwas steifer aber absolut geniale Wurfmaschinen. Der Unterschied bestand größtenteils zwischen einstegberingung als playing action und long distance action mit doppelsteg. Aber leider gibt es die Extreme nicht mehr als vollparabolik. Und somit viel diese Rute dann leider für mich aus da ich sehr auf vollparabolik stehe. Ich hab wirklich über zich Umwege versucht an die Extreme mit Volllparabolik zu kommen... Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Dann veräussere doch deine Ruten wieder. Dafür wirst du sicher noch n guten Preis erziehlen... Und dannn hol die die 12ft Version. 
Mach dir vielleicht mal Gedanken über einen Verkauf und schreib mir dann eventuell mal ne PN... Vielleicht kommen wir ja überein wenn du die Ruten veräussern solltest.

gruß Martin


----------



## Maaartins (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

@Knispel

Als ich diesen Thread öffnete war glaub ich ne Hand voll von den Ruten in ganz Deutschland bei auserwählten Vertretern oder Händlern in Umlauf. Zudem hat nicht jeder Händler, nichteinmal sehr große Fachgeschäfte eine solche Rute im Laden stehen, was es schon mal schwierig gestaltet den "Knüpppel" mal ebenso in die Hand zu nehmen. Sicherlich hab ich meine Frage nicht genau definiert da ich ja nicht damit rechnen konnte das gewissen Klugmacher daran gelegen ist irgendwelche Fragen und Diskussionen meiner Ansicht nach gezielt zu stören. Denn eine gewisse Lockerheit verstehen die meisten Angler schon. Und die in gewissen Abständen gestellten Fragen machen doch deutlich, daß ich mir jede Meinung und jedes Urteil gern anhöre um einen erweiterten Eindruck zu diesen Ruten zu erhalten. Mich interessiert einfach die Meinung der Öffentlichkeit um dann auf gewisse Dinge achten zu können, die mir dadurch mit geteilt werden. So nun zum Thema "in die Hand nehmen". Also mir selber und sicher auch schon dem ein oder anderen Artgenossen ist es passiert, daß man im geschäft steht irgendeine rute mehr oder weniger zufällig in die hand bekommt und sofort sagt "wow" oder eben "um gotteswillen". So ergeht es mir mit vielen Dingen das beim ersten Kontakt eine Gewisse Sympathie oder aber auch Antipathie entsteht. Das ist einfach nur ein Eindruck den man erhält, der sich nicht unbedingt immer auf lange Sicht hin bestätigt, aber der eben doch oftmals bei Kaufentscheidungen ein gewisses Gewicht mit bei steuert. In anderen Fällen gibt es zum Beispiel "Liebe auf den ersten Blick". Und auch solche Eindrücke sind es doch die das eigene Gerät zudem machen als das man es vielleicht mal gekauft hat... Und da die Rute ja noch brandneu ist und dieser Winter in ganz Deutschland sehr hartnäckig und lang ist werd ich ja wohl kaum fragen können wie sich die Ruten beim Fischen machen oder???


Unglaublich sowas...

Danke @Dart


----------



## Maaartins (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Also Leute...

Bisher fische ich mit Hyperloopruten der 1. Generation... Ergo bin ich bestimmt kein Angler der die Nase übersogenanntes billiges Gerät rümpft... iich hab meine eigene Einstellung, ich stehe auch auf Shimanoprodukte, da ich von je her von Qualität und funktionalität der Geräte überzeugt bin und mir die Produkte ganz einfach gefallen. Und ich find es nicht verwerflich für sein Hobby etwas mehr aus zu geben, da es eine leidenschaft ist und man solche Ruten dann ja auch mehr als nur zwei drei Jahre fischt. Und wie von Lee erwähnt ist es doch nur gerechtfertigt sich bei einem solch immensen Kaufpreis maximal zu informieren und nicht blind und blöd drauf los zu kaufen...


----------



## Maaartins (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

richtig @Lee...

Darum lasst uns nicht noch weiter mit solchen Holzköpfen beschäftigen und lasst uns wieder auf die Geräte und auf normale Diskussionen Späße usw zurück kommen...


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Tribal Ultra*

Servus. Leute was regts euch auf, ist doch jedem seine Sache wieviel er ausgibt für sein Zeugs. Ich muß sagen ich bin auch einer der Wedler beim Rutenkauf. Ich habe jedoch den Vorteil das ich jede Rute auch Probefischen kann wenns mir beim Wedeln zusagt. Ich schnapp mir ne Rute bei meinem Händler geb ne Rolle drauf und mach mal Trockentest wenn der Positiv ausfällt wird damit Probegefischt und erst dann gekauft. Wobei ich sagen muß das ich danach eigentlich immer gekauft habe. Wenn der erste Eindruck nicht passt wird nichtmal Probegefischt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------

